
Show HN: Find PCB Footprints and Schematic Symbols Within EAGLE - natashabaker
http://blog.snapeda.com/2016/03/03/announcing-the-snapeda-plugin-for-eagle-alpha/
======
gravypod
I've been thinking about as a small side project designing a simple 8-bit CPU.
I've been looking at PCB software and nothing really seems streamlined and
simple to use. Look at the images in this photo, this seems like what I'm
looking for.

Any advice for what software to use or where to find it?

~~~
natashabaker
The images in the post are CadSoft EAGLE ([http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-
eagle/](http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-eagle/)), but it's mainly showing
the plugin made by SnapEDA. EAGLE has been around for ages and has its quirks,
but it is used by lots of engineers (from big companies to makers), has a
freeware version available, and is supported on Mac & Windows, so it's a good
place to start.

Here are other free/low-cost tools (considering it's a side project) that
might be helpful: \- KiCad ([http://kicad-pcb.org/download/](http://kicad-
pcb.org/download/)) is a free tool made by CERN that is gaining adoption
quickly (Mac & Windows). \- CircuitMaker
([http://www.circuitmaker.com](http://www.circuitmaker.com)) is a new free
tool from Altium (Windows only). A lot of people like Altium's user interface,
so might be worth trying this if you're ok with your designs being public. \-
Quadcept ([http://www.quadcept.com](http://www.quadcept.com)) - haven't tried
it but have heard good things; it's a pretty new free web-based PCB design
tool out of Japan

------
drmoh
Great product. Looking forward to trying it soon. What other PCB design tools
do you offer plugins for?

~~~
natashabaker
Thanks. No other plugins, but the website supports export to Altium, KiCad,
OrCad/Allegro (Beta), PADS (Beta), & Pulsonix.

